# I.s.o Salt v-box salter



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Looking for a v-box or truck bed style spreader for my f-350 short bed. I have a tailgate spreader now n it' just too much work with all the bagged salt. Must up grade. Located in wayne mi. Thanks and stay safe


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/12941/item/henderson-stainless-steel-salter-79485
I'll keep looking, This one is priced right now. Your only in Mich.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That a lot for a short bed 
I’d be looking for 6 or 7 foot unit not an 8 foot unit


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one like this...thinking it is 7 foot ?

Stainless

Needs work though...so if you are not into repairs skip.

However the price would be right.
http://downeastermfg.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/14-GAS-ELECTRIC-1.7-2.5-YARD-1.pdf


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

BTW....I also have a 6 foot saltdog


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Buy electric poly for that truck.


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

On a Call said:


> BTW....I also have a 6 foot saltdog


That is for sale?


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

On a Call said:


> I have one like this...thinking it is 7 foot ?
> 
> Stainless
> 
> ...


 What kind of repairs are needed? Pics? Price


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Justinrandall83 said:


> What kind of repairs are needed? Pics? Price


clutch, engine, and conveyor


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

On a Call said:


> BTW....I also have a 6 foot saltdog


Pm sent


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> Pm sent


Is the saltdogg available. Call or textme plz.7346738311


----------

